# Sleep Deprivation - not always bad?



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i find that sleep deprivation isn't always bad. Some of my most sleep deprived days have been my easiest. if you skip a whole nights sleep (or close to) and have forced responsibility the next day, your mind will compensate by providing dopamine (my research suggested). Your head will still be tired as shit and you won't be as fast, but it will give you a feeling that people with dp don't experience. A peaceful, serene feeling (usually for hours). Only problem is that i've tried to reduce my responsibilities and i don't have reason force myself on that anymore - believe me, you need a damn good reason to force yourself to do it. My dp has since gotten worse, and the more dp you have more difficult this would be (as i've gotten pretty good at avoiding things)... I don't think this helps dp and it may even make it worse (how the hell should it know) - but it gives me access to parts of my brain i normally don't see - but oversleeping certainly worsens my dp, and being sleep deprived always tended to FORCE me to not be stressed out (as i knew i didn't have the "brain power" to waist), but don't get be wrong - being sleep deprived can still be an unpleasant experience

Anyone else with dp ever experience this??? (please note that simply being tired or achieving a second wind is certainly not enough to achieve this experience - at least not for me)
i'm not suggesting anyone go try this, but i wud be interested to know if any of you have felt what i am referring to.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

not tried it, and not going to.
for the sole reason, it cant be good for you.

everytime ive been sleep deprived its not been nice or pleasant.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i've had my share of shit that did a number on me... but sleep deprivation is nowhere near the top of the list (oversleeping might be), it maybe even helped a little - atleast back when i worked alot i felt like i was doing sumthing - now i'm always tired beyond belief and i don't even have an excuse.


----------

